# Notary service - Albox area



## Art Vandelay (May 7, 2021)

Hi all, I was wondering if any of you might have dealt with an English-speaking Notary in the Albox area, and could recommend to me?
Just need to get a Poder from them - I searched myself but found one with a gmail address and another with a non-working website (so neither inspires confidence!), and so I thought maybe I'd reach out to you kind folks, as I'm sure some of you will have had dealings with one.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## 904RainbowNotary (5 mo ago)

Art Vandelay said:


> Hi all, I was wondering if any of you might have dealt with an English-speaking Notary in the Albox area, and could recommend to me?
> Just need to get a Poder from them - I searched myself but found one with a gmail address and another with a non-working website (so neither inspires confidence!), and so I thought maybe I'd reach out to you kind folks, as I'm sure some of you will have had dealings with one.
> Thanks in advance!


Is this for a US document?


----------



## timwip (Feb 27, 2017)

A Notario in Spain is completely different that a Notary Public in the United States. In Spain, a Notario is a person that has studied law and has passed exams. They write up contracts, such as, to buy a house and do Powers of Attorney. A Notario is a governmental position, and each geographic area has government appointed Notarios according to population. Not familiar with the Albox area but there are only a fixed number of Notarios and if none of them speak English, you are out of luck. Please be more explicit, are you looking for a Spanish Notario, an American Notary Public or something else?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

904RainbowNotary said:


> Is this for a US document?


The OP isn't looking for a foreign document to be notarised. He needs a _poder_ arranged, as he said, & only a Spanish notario can do that in Spain.


----------



## Art Vandelay (May 7, 2021)

904RainbowNotary said:


> Is this for a US document?


Hi, thanks for the reply. No, as mentioned below, it's not for any document.


----------



## Art Vandelay (May 7, 2021)

xabiaxica said:


> The OP isn't looking for a foreign document to be notarised. He needs a _poder_ arranged, as he said, & only a Spanish notario can do that in Spain.


Thanks, yes that's correct - was just hoping someone on here might have already needed one or dealt with one in the past and they could recommend them to me.
Not to worry I'll get it sorted once we get over in a few weeks time. We were in touch with upsticks and have another call shortly so we can ask them if they've dealt with someone in the Albox region.


----------

